

Microsoft’s Tablet PC Prototype In Action - SamAtt
http://www.beingmanan.com/wp/2009/09/microsofts-tablet-pc-prototype-in-action-images-video/

======
sgrove
Interesting to see just a slight overlay with Woobius' eye in the video. While
of course quite different in its overall functionality, it just shows that
whenever one person/team has an idea, 10 others got the same idea at the same
time.

------
misuba
wow... that UI is rubbish compared to the Courier stuff. Oddly heartening to
see that Microsoft can actually do decent UI when it sets its mind to it...

